

Show HN - Weekend project or so - Create playlists collaborativly in live - amirouche
http://hivi.mx/

======
amirouche
Since this was meant to be a weekend project, it is a bit rough around the
edges, there not enough explanation about how it actually works. You search
for videos, when you click it's added to the stations queue. You can vote for
tracks on the right side by clicking on the video's title link. The next video
is the one that gets the most votes.

Sources are available @ <https://github.com/amirouche/hivi.mx>

Nothing fancy except Memo which is a poor man's clone of Redis and right know
only dailymotion is supported.

